# Things in games that make you emotional



## Cyanomega (Jun 27, 2015)

Yep, I'll admit it, a good story can make me cry like a child. Just beat P3 again and shed a tear or two. It's not the only game to make me do so. Shit, the time Aylss died in phantasy star 4 did the same thing. There's a ton more. Anyone who's hAd a game made them emotional to a extreem, this is the place to share!


----------



## Nobel (Jun 27, 2015)

I felt something in halo 4. I even downloaded the song green and blue which was the song that played when we saw the Chief and Cortana see each other for the last time. I think it was the song that really got me.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 27, 2015)

:'(


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 27, 2015)

What happened to Jorge-052 in Halo: Reach makes me cry every time. I love that guy


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 27, 2015)

A few minor spoilers below.

--The story about Rosalina and the Lumas in Super Mario Galaxy tugs at my heart strings. The story itself combined with the music makes my heart whimper.
--I also got fairly close to emotional at several points in Xenoblade Chronicles. Can't pick out a single time it happened, cuz all of them were pretty good.
--When I was a kid it confused me when Luigi cried after saving Mario at the end of Luigi's Mansion, but now that I'm older, it makes sense and touches me.
--That moment in Skyward Sword when Link finally reunites with Zelda (after what, half the game of trying to find her?) in the ancient past only for her to be sealed in a giant crystal minutes later made me teary-eyed. You can literally pinpoint the moment Link's heart rips in half.
--Even though I despised Chris's campaign in Resident Evil 6, it still killed me when Piers died after making it so far; I actually thought he'd make it.


----------



## JustGoWithIt279 (Jun 27, 2015)

"It's good to be back" -Sole Survivor, Fallout 4
Also the final dungeon in KoTOR II, the story in that game was awesome, and the way Kreia talks to you at the final fight really almost makes you regret killing her.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 28, 2015)

'Nuff said.
i cried like a bitch. Still chokes me up just lookin' at this gif...


----------



## Argonne (Jun 28, 2015)

Big boss


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 28, 2015)

The only time i have ever cried when playing a game was at the end of the walking dead season 1.
That was pretty upsetting to watch...


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 28, 2015)

Fallout new vegas: honest hearts the story in the various terminals found throughout zion valley.


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 28, 2015)

Ending in Shadow of the Colossus;

Oh, and this of course.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 28, 2015)

Vitaly said:


> Ending in Shadow of the Colossus;



Speaking of emotions, almost every moment of that game filled me with awe. 

One of the most epic games ever.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 28, 2015)

That one scene in the prologue of The Last of Us.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 28, 2015)

When Tellah died in Final Fantasy IV. The music doesn't help either.


----------



## Neforium (Jun 28, 2015)

I replayed the Walking dead game yesterday thinking I could take the ending again and of course it had me crying


----------



## Argonne (Jun 28, 2015)

The ending of Homefront was very moving I have to admit it still is in the top 5 for me


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 28, 2015)

@Pinky Palom & Porom...... Why won't soft work..... Why damnit!
:::sniff::: poor kids....


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2015)

The Sonic series always has emotional moments that really gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 28, 2015)

The Stanley Parable on steam had a few endings that really got to me.  Especially the space , real person, and apartment endings.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 28, 2015)

Lengthy loading screen


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 28, 2015)

You mean, nobody has mentioned Pokemon Mystery Dungeon?
That stuff is enough to make any invested player pretty damn choked up.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 28, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> You mean, nobody has mentioned Pokemon Mystery Dungeon?
> That stuff is enough to make any invested player pretty damn choked up.



The ending to I, think it was mystery dungeon Blue rescue team, killed 7 year old me on the inside.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 28, 2015)

Ha! If you wanna go that way then
1) when your NES cartridge bugs out after 2 hours despite cleaning it regularly.
2) memory bug on your PSX memory card that wipes your 14 year old data
3) the battery dying on a old copy of FF1(when you needed the damn thing to hold the save)

though those horrid things weren't what I was intending when I started this thread.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2015)

Capcom making MvC3


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 28, 2015)

When you cannot serve justice to the bad guy. Like Yuna from BoF 4.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 28, 2015)

the end of the Tutorial of Saints Row 4 when you deactivate the warhead and jump off...just as you thumb up the camera...with Areosmiths "Dont want to miss a thing" playing in the background. Gives me Goose Bumps. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEO7pEw4HoI

Leliannas song from Dragon Age. chokes me up every time. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAANKFPchtA


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 28, 2015)

Falling in lava and losing all your stuff in Minecraft when you're high-leveled, in full diamond armor, with a lot of really good enchanted tools. If _that _doesn't make you rage...


----------



## Taralack (Jun 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;x5JvbD2Zc9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5JvbD2Zc9I[/video]

I'm getting all emotional just playing the song in my head ;_;


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 28, 2015)

There's something about playing a game about silly MIB-esque secret agents dancing to out-of-date pop songs and then all of sudden having this cave your skull in like a sack of bricks out of literally fucking nowhere.

[yt]qtpNWaxwjsw[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Jun 29, 2015)

The last trial in Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations, Bridge to the Turnabout, always gets me


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 29, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I'm getting all emotional just playing the song in my head ;_;



Dude.. Mass Effect was an epic series. played it many times.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 29, 2015)

As cliche as it sounds, i felt a HUGE loss during what is considered today to be the most spoiled video game twist: FF7's end of disc one. How i was able to avoid that scene being spoiled i will never understand because i didn't experience it in 1997. i was late to the FF7 party and didn't play it until 2002 but i was an early adopter of everything internet way back since 1993 and i knew TONS of spoilers and info about games' stories i'd never played. How the FUCK did i avoid the biggest video game twist of the decade?!
Obviously i'm glad i missed it but still, it was the biggest blow to my emotional junk until i got sucked into the Metal Gear series. Dat game series' got some seriously heart string tuggin' scenes! Square better not fuck up anything in the remake...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 29, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> You mean, nobody has mentioned Pokemon Mystery Dungeon?
> That stuff is enough to make any invested player pretty damn choked up.



I'm with it. PMD is probably the only game series to make me feel a range of emotions.


----------



## Kimahrikidge (Jun 30, 2015)

A lot of games recently get me emotional like The Last of us, beyond two souls and final fantasy 6 I find was one I've played recently that got me more angry like DAM YOU KAFKA!!. But anything with a good story gets me every time. Oh, and let me not forget lost oddessy near the end of the first disc. Loved that game altogether!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2015)

Different kind of emotional here but...
Finally defeating sephiroth in kingdom hearts when very under leveled.
That made me 10 year old me so intense....if only i knew about changing keyblades at the time.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 2, 2015)

Still counts shadow jaeger. A surge of accomplishment and joy after defeating a tough enemy is an emotion many gamers seek out.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm with it. PMD is probably the only game series to make me feel a range of emotions.



PMD Rescue Team and Explorers both had really good story framing.  There's lots of twists and side-switching between the characters, and  they made your little team feel like a tight-knit group only hit you  with the sucker punch at the end. I think they don't get enough credit  outside of the Pokemon community.

Also, Lunar 2: Eternal Blue has a  nice emotional call-back to the first game (which took place hundreds of  years earlier). Just having to hear a character (Nall, a dragon with an incredibly long lifespan) talk about all his old friends who died centuries ago. Since i played the first game, I knew 'em too, and the whole scene is pretty effective.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 2, 2015)

The feeling of having finally crossed yer first green pipe in flappy bird only to get hit by the second one.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 3, 2015)

I've been replaying silent hill for the first time in awhile tonight. I forgot how to save Cybill. She's lying dead on the floor of a merrygoround.... The only person I could trust in that damn town... I'm actually depressed now..... Think I know what ending I'm going to get too.... Damn....


----------



## Wright (Jul 4, 2015)

Generally, a character (especially the main one) sacrificing himself/herself in order to save his loved ones. I'd like not to mention any games, as that would hint to a terrible spoiler, but the most recent one (and an overlooked gem, that's it) that pulls it in a very original way is *Nier*. Go play it if you haven't, I should write an essay about it. Nier 2 got announced at the E3, by the way, so I'm a happy panda. :3

Well-done tragic moments are also very emotional moments that get me. I see someone else mentioned *Lost Odyssey*; that game definitively tries to make the players cry. It gets the job done, at times.

The plot twist in *Dragon's Dogma* was amazing, considering how cliché the rest of the plot is. It moved me in a way few games have. And by the way, *Deadly Premonition*, despite its shortcomings, made me care about all the characters, so when some events take place halfway through, well...guess you can imagine.

Death and tragic moments are not the only thing that makes me emotional; there's genuine sequences that can make me happy or very invested. Despite the incredible retconnings it did to the whole franchise, *Metal Gear Solid 4 *features a lot of these moments. Otacon, despite not being a fighter, standing with Snake to the very end made me realize how deep their friendship was; the fatherly conversation between Snake and Raiden at the final chapter, where Snake asks Raiden not to sacrifice himself since he still retains youthness and tells him that his body might be a machine, but his human is heart, hit all the emotional marks on me. Campbell being one of the biggest heroes all along, when the player is tricked to think he's just an egomaniac asshole...I don't know. There's plenty of moments, here.


Kudos to Willow for pointing out Phoenix Wright. The saga itself is an emotional rollercoaster, but the last case of Trials and Tribulations is something unique, indeed...





​


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

In Persona 4, when 



Spoiler



Nanako was about to die


. Fuck, man. Why must I be emotionally attached to game characters...


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

Double post. ._.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 4, 2015)

Wright said:


> *Deadly Premonition*, despite its shortcomings​



Twin peaks: the game has no shortcomings! How dare you!​​In all honesty, I was able to play through a b-movie/tv series and enjoyed every moment of it! The bad voice acting, controls and general absurdity were a dream come true for me! Isn't that right Zach?


----------



## Wright (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Twin peaks: the game has no shortcomings! How dare you![/CENTER]​In all honesty, I was able to play through a b-movie/tv series and enjoyed every moment of it! The bad voice acting, controls and general absurdity were a dream come true for me! Isn't that right Zach?



Deadly Premonition IS a masterpiece; it's just that I missed George's radio the first time playing and you don't know how terrible it can be to drive whenever Francis isn't on his personal car


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 5, 2015)

Death of black in suikoden


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 5, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Death of black in suikoden


Gremio though.......
Nah, I'll give it to you... Poor Black


----------



## FreyTheGryphon (Jul 6, 2015)

That heist in GTA 5 where you steal the jet fighters and "Danger zone" starts playing, first happened to me when I was playing with friends, felt so excited. Oh and the weed burning mission in Farcry 3, I don't know why but I just couldn't stop smiling, first time on PC I got really excited playing a game, winning the world cup as Northern Ireland, Oh and my horse becoming my marshal in CK2.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 18, 2015)

The end to the DS game Ghost Trick. It was a lesser known game by the Phoenix Wright creators.
I was just sitting there bawling into my gameboy, my friends came up and asked what was the matter and all I could do was make unintelligible sobbing noises.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 18, 2015)

When I finished The Legend of Zelda OoT and those credits strarted rolling up with that beautiful music. Yes, some tears were shed


----------



## Spazzlez (Jul 18, 2015)

Mass Effect 3s ending


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2015)

Bad things happening to furries in games. Think certain events in Solatorobo and Star Fox Assault. 

Also I concur with Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. Damn that game was amazing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2015)

Looking up Krystal's skirt with the binoculars, and watching my Vulpix partner bawl her eyes out in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Jul 19, 2015)

Hrmm... Well, Mother 3 comes to mind for one. That game is basically one heartache after another, seriously... Beautiful, game though!

Earthbound - the final boss. Need I say more? I think my childhood flat out ENDED when I faced Giygas!

Chrono Cross - the whole initial plot where the main character's father "dies" not to mention all the subplots that don't end well. Most notably, I was really sad when I screwed up the Marbule subplot the first time (it's an island/town of "demi-humans" - anthros! - that you can optionally save) and the town was abandoned. That sucked. It was also (sorta kinda not really) lame when you went back to boring old Serge from Lynx for obvious reasons 

Also I keep hearing pokemon mystery dungeon is great but never arsed myself to try it. Prolly should do that...


----------



## Kinare (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't know that I've ever teared up over a video game, but I have felt things over TWD. There's also been some times where character deaths in other games made me go "nope" and I have to stop playing for a while because it just pissed me off so much. <<

The Cat Lady made me feel unexplainable emotions. I see a lot of myself in her so some of the things she went through in that game... still sticks with me and it's been a while since I last played. Am tempted to do another playthrough some time, but I have way too many games to play so in a few years maybe I can come back to it.

When I first started playing This War of Mine I did feel some concern for things, but it wasn't nearly as emotional as a lot of people made it out to be. Maybe because I couldn't directly sympathize, but I didn't get to see a lot of the more emotional parts that people would claim happened. I took good care of my people and horrible things didn't happen.

Oh, and since "rage" is "emotional": losing repeatedly to stupid things, both by my own fault and game design, will definitely do it. Payday 2 is a good example of rage that I can't stop raging at because it's fun rage and I'm too determined to get things done when I should probably give up when I'm having a very off day.


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Jul 19, 2015)

Kinare said:


> Oh, and since "rage" is "emotional": losing repeatedly to stupid things, both by my own fault and game design, will definitely do it.



Speaking of rage inducing game design, that reminds me... I'll just leave this here,
[video=youtube;in6RZzdGki8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6RZzdGki8[/video]


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

Fps lag in otherwise good games. *cough* ark survival evolved *cough*


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2015)

Taralack said:


> [video=youtube;x5JvbD2Zc9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5JvbD2Zc9I[/video]
> 
> I'm getting all emotional just playing the song in my head ;_;



I love how the last part of that track completely fucks up and ruins the rest of it in line with the actual game.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 19, 2015)

Jaden Darchon said:


> Speaking of rage inducing game design, that reminds me... I'll just leave this here



Ugh, yes, any early Mario game was extremely frustrating... I specifically think of the Game Boy one, can't recall the exact title without looking it up. I gave that a couple weeks effort, but I've never been very skilled at platformers so having to constantly restart without getting much farther each time was beyond frustrating for me.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2015)

Jaden Darchon said:


> Speaking of rage inducing game design, that reminds me... I'll just leave this here,
> [video=youtube;in6RZzdGki8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6RZzdGki8[/video]



We quote this video regularly in my household and in daily vocabulary.
i almost got written up at work for telling one of my coworkers, "Fack yoo, Bloopa'!"
"Gad daaaaaaymit!" is another gem that surfaces at least once a week at my workplace.


----------



## feraleks (Jul 24, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> I love how the last part of that track completely fucks up and ruins the rest of it in line with the actual game.



Nice observation, I agree.

Shadow of the Colossus and Ico made/make me emotional. So did the epilogue of The Last of Us. Bastion with those awesome songs that are in it. Oh, and more recently, Ori and the Blind Forest 'cause it's just so darn beautiful.

Hello everyone.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 24, 2015)

Since we're on the note of Mass Effect stuff, I'll just leave this fan song here.

[yt]re32xnyYP3A[/yt]

People can say what they like about the endings, personally I liked them. But the series a whole, it is without a doubt one of the best stories the medium has brought us. Rest In Peace Commander. 

--------------------------------
Bonus bawwww mentions.

The end of Shadow of the Colossus.

The second half of Lost Odyssey.

Gears of War, at least once each game but 3 ESPECIALLY. Occasional meat headedness aside, the games did have some gut wrenching moments, particularly if you'd gotten to know the characters better via the books. God damn it Dom... ;_;

Crysis 2, Hargreave's speech, "Will there been an afterlife, I wonder? Choirs of angels? Or a fiery pit? One unlearns these falsehoods over time, but the child who learnt to fear hell is never really gone. To tell the truth, I think I've had enough of afterlives as it is - this one has been pretty purgatorial. Almost fifty years floating in supercooled jelly like some medical specimen, thoughts creeping like rats through cramped silicon corridors of machines trapped behind video screens and camera systems. Never sleeping, never resting, never ceasing to think about the world I no longer belong to. No, if this is a taste of the afterlife, I think simple oblivion will do nicely."

Crysis 2 again, Alcatraz's fate is horrible.

Republic Commando, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO SEV! WHERE IS HE! TELL ME GOD DAMN IT!

Halo had a lot of dramatic moments, but only a handful to tear jerkers. Johnson, the whole of Reach, and must hard hitting of all, Cortana.

Dark Souls, Sif. It's even worse if you've done the expansion area first.

Space Marine, Sidonus. Damn man, he deserved better.

The Darkness I & II: The whole damn game. Serious, fuck Jackie has a shit life.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 24, 2015)

Mass Effect 3's -original- ending led me to extreme rage and frustration. Post all DLC, it's more acceptable now.

I just finished Walking Dead Season Two, and I shed some tears. 



Spoiler



I shot Kenny.





Spoiler



When Nanako dies


 in Persona 4. 



Spoiler



She gets better, though.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;zwHZwvTdnPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwHZwvTdnPI[/video]
Due to the (much appreciated) tons and tons of iwata dedication videos i keep seeing on YouTube, the song 'Smiles and Tears' from Mother2 brings them both to my face. i can NOT listen to that song more then 5 seconds in with a straight face. i always end up grinning and welling up with nostalgia thoughts and my chest hurts too much to breathe. i had to take it off my playlist while i'm driving because i can't see the road with tears in my eyes. No joke.


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Jul 24, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> [video=youtube;zwHZwvTdnPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwHZwvTdnPI[/video]
> Due to the (much appreciated) tons and tons of iwata dedication videos i keep seeing on YouTube, the song 'Smiles and Tears' from Mother2 brings them both to my face. i can NOT listen to that song more then 5 seconds in with a straight face. i always end up grinning and welling up with nostalgia thoughts and my chest hurts too much to breathe. i had to take it off my playlist while i'm driving because i can't see the road with tears in my eyes. No joke.



Ah Earthbound. Feelz maximum. *sigh* I feel ya on this one! Especially on the concept of a song evoking such strong emotion that it's like nope.avi


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 24, 2015)

i know i'm not the only one to say it but Earthbound WAS my childhood. Not just because i played it as a kid. i felt the emotions and feelings that Ness did in such a way that i felt i followed him on his journey with him, as though i were tucked in that tiny yellow backpack of his. There were so many things about the game that spoke to me on a personal level beyond even the story. My imagination worked along the same lines as the enemies in the game. Before i ever played Earthbound, i imagined myself fighting demonic lampshades and large powerful bugs. The kinds of conflicts in the game were things that i could relate to beyond the kinds found in typical video games. i wasn't following the adventure of a brave knight or a cartoon mascot; i was traversing the world with a kid just like me! Everything about the game was wonderful, down to the very tiniest detail. i have many memories of that game and story tied to my childhood.

i still make it a point to replay it every two or three years or so. i think it's time to go play through it again...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2015)

[yt]nPIpFKTfEAY[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Jul 27, 2015)

When there's no otters


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 27, 2015)

The ending of Dust: An Elysian Tail and Ori and the Blind Forest made me cry. So sad and touching. Ori and the Blind Forest did it without words at that (i was balling long before the tree spoke).


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

I have to admit, I cried at the end of Metal Gear Solid 4. I didn't see the extended cutscene so I thought that Snake, you know...

I also still get strong pangs of nostalgia playing through Halo 3's campaign.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 6, 2016)

Cyanomega said:


> Yep, I'll admit it, a good story can make me cry like a child. Just beat P3 again and shed a tear or two. It's not the only game to make me do so. Shit, the time Aylss died in phantasy star 4 did the same thing. There's a ton more. Anyone who's hAd a game made them emotional to a extreem, this is the place to share!


All of the last of us. Just... That game man. So many feels of all kinds


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 6, 2016)

Angel's death in Borderlands 2 and finding out the password to where she was at was 'I love you.' which Handsome Jack [Her father] set.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jun 11, 2016)

Three things in "Kingdom Hearts", near the end.

1. Riku stealing my Keyblade, forcing Donald and Goofy to join him due to Mickey's letter saying they need to follow its wielder. Then he tosses me a wooden sword as an insult, which can't do jack shit on Heartless. Thank God the Beast came around...

2. Sora sacrificing himself (temporarily) to free Kairi's heart.

3. Sora forcing himself to split from Kairi so he can go get Riku.


----------



## Rmania (Jun 22, 2016)

Garrus's final goodbye in Mass Effect 3 when you've romanced him. That was just heartbreaking...


----------



## Zipline (Jun 22, 2016)

Ratchet not bringing his family back in Ratchet and Clank: Into the Nexus. DX


----------



## Julen (Jun 22, 2016)

The end of fallout 3. When a picture of you and your father appear as the music that you heard as a kid sounds in thw background


----------



## Awf (Jun 23, 2016)

Landing on the Galil! Makes me want cry so much I can fill up 2 Olympic sized pools!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoiler: MGSV spoilers



Having to put down a large amount of my Diamond Dogs due to the language parasites


Knowing that Fi is always locked inside the Master Sword, unbeknownst to every hero who happens to use it
The end of most Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon games


----------



## LindyHop (Jun 23, 2016)

The flashback part in AC Brotherhood when Altair puts the Apple in the Library at Masyaf then the game gives you the prompt to sit down and rest for a while....


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoiler



Mother's death


 in Mother 3. This one somewhat "shocked" me - it was incredibly realistic, especially considering that the rest of the game is more or less a goofy cartoonish RPG.

Also, people in comments who can't use spoilers, they make me kinda emotional. I mean, seriously, you lazy farts :|


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 14, 2016)

Basically anything involving close friends, or siblings of the main character dying or some other major health condition (coma etc.) as I started using a mod for New Vegas that adds in a companion/follower with a backstory as the Courier's younger brother, 10 minutes in I accidentally shot him in the face (target practice he walked in front of the shot) with the insta-kill .44 (forgetting in non-hardcore games they can't die) and immediately freaked out, thinking he was dead, started crying etc. As i only ever have/had an older sister, i guess i kind of place my ever-present desire for a younger brother/attitude towards them i believe older brothers should have, on those i find in games.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 17, 2016)

Trying to play the PC version of Saints Row 2 makes me cry.


----------

